# Fishing Tourney starts at change of day!!



## Ashariel (Dec 18, 2018)

Just to let everyone know the new fishing Tourney starts at the new day.. So however u prepare for that.. do it.. lol


----------



## Ashariel (Dec 18, 2018)

If u looked a the prizes fish tanks are back!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 18, 2018)

I want those snowpeople for sure.  Hopefully I can get them all!


----------



## nanpan (Dec 19, 2018)

Oh man seriously? I missed the first round LOL.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 19, 2018)

This is going horribly so far lol. But I want those snowpeople too!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 19, 2018)

I didn’t expect it to be this early. This marks the second time both the fishing tournament and gyroidites collide at the same time.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 19, 2018)

Once I saw those stupid shrimp were part of it I bought the gold rod right away.  There's no way I'll get the double snowmen without it, so I consider it a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 19, 2018)

Those snow people looked cool, too bad I won't be able to participate in this as well..
I hate Nintendo so much right now.


----------



## Ashariel (Dec 19, 2018)

What's everyone's first day numbers look like?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 19, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> What's everyone's first day numbers look like?



2,611.8 cm.  And that’s with the gold rod.


----------



## Ashariel (Dec 19, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 2,611.8 cm.  And that’s with the gold rod.



That's pretty good I'm only at 1521.. I chose not to get the rod this time cause I confident I can get the few prizes without it.


----------



## Ashariel (Dec 21, 2018)

I hope everyone is exceeding their goals...


----------



## koopasta (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm waking myself up early during Christmas break because I think that Nooklings snowman is so cute lol


----------

